# How Asians Take Pictures



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

A friend of mine sent me these pictures on how most asians take pics. Laughed my *ss off cause I know my parents, ex's parents, and some of my asian friend's parents take pics the same way. And dont think this has any offense to you Asian folks.. my homegurl who sent me these pics is Korean.:rasp: And I know most of your parents do the same thing... Asian or not!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

...


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

that looks like korean or japanese . Thats *How* they take pictures







Correction







. Arent you asian too Al


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: oh my god thats the funniest sh*t ever


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> oh my god thats the funniest sh*t ever


















And Im half asian .......


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

lol!! they are in "crouching tripod, hidden lenscap' position.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

They really get into it!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Haha, I want to laugh but I feel bad doing it


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

slylie said:


> lol!! they are in "crouching tripod, hidden lenscap' position.


 rotflmao thats a good one


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Some of them look like they're in a karate stance


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

lol we're too proud to get down on our knees or just too damn stupid. the 4th pic leaning back wasnt bad. next time some customer or random person asks me to take a pic, i'll remember this and run


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

rofl that’s exactly what they looked like when I was at Disney World a few years ago.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i see this alot down at pier 39..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

You know what guys if you look closer at basically every picture where a guy is sticking his butt out or has a funny leg spread you will notice that they are keeping themselves steady and in balance. Sinking down while bending your knees and keeping your back straight is perfect stance for balance and power. I believe a lot of Asians, whether intentionally or not, are very martial arts minded, and as a long time student of many martial arts, I can say that a lot of those pictures seem like kame or martial postures to me.

Joe


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

> You know what guys if you look closer at basically every picture where a guy is sticking his butt out or has a funny leg spread you will notice that they are keeping themselves steady and in balance. Sinking down while bending your knees and keeping your back straight is perfect stance for balance and power. I believe a lot of Asians, whether intentionally or not, are very martial arts minded, and as a long time student of many martial arts, I can say that a lot of those pictures seem like kame or martial postures to me.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for that


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

id hate to see them shoot a gun :laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol good stuff.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats the funniest thing ive seen all day


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

slylie said:


> lol!! they are in "crouching tripod, hidden lenscap' position.











o my god thats funny. thanks i needed that.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

haha i have an uncle that do that..but i see alot of japanese people do it...maybe it makes you more steady??? lol


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

Death in # said:


> oh my god thats the funniest sh*t ever


 hhahahaha


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

hahah ive seen those pix before. Ive seen one with a hot asian lady doing that.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh:







....you know if you look at each picture and throw in a comic book noise like SHA-ZAM! BANG! POW! BLOOP!

it'd be even funnier, here, i'll demonstrate









*SHA-ZAM!*









*POW!*









*KA-PLOW*....i am the shoalin photographer...i am here to take your photograph
























*ZOING!*









*WHA-DA-BAMMMMMMMMMM!*


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

let me try








errrrrr







.....gaaaaaaa







.....*banging on the stall*







hmmmm...... PLOP!
aaaaaahhhhh









phew...i feel ten pounds lighter.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:laugh: Funny ass pics


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> *KA-PLOW*....i am the shoalin photographer...i am here to take your photograph





























































im sorry, but i found my comment too funny! It just dawned to me how irrevelantly stupid and childish i can get!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

WOW that's the funniest sh*t ever, Thanks for posting the pics,


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats funny sh*t!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I've seen those before, they are too fuckin hilarious


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Thanks for making me laugh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Why would you take pics of other people taking pics?!?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: oh my god thats the funniest sh*t ever
> ...


 correction...
Now that's the funniest thing I have heard!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why would you take pics of other people taking pics?!?:rock:


 Cause its funny!!!!







You should've see my pose when I was taking a picture when taking these...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

OOO shoot man thats good, no offense either but in movies they always poke fun at asians with always puttin cameras around their necks


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why would you take pics of other people taking pics?!?:rock:


 Haha good point.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL that is soooo true!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahahah nice!


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

thats halarious :laugh:







u guys crack me up


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> OOO shoot man thats good, no offense either but in movies they always poke fun at asians with always puttin cameras around their necks


 lol you should see this one strip club i go to. they hack the asian guys that walk in there they call them , fugi, "look its godzillaaa", they call them mushroom dicks, its too funny but then again you feel sorry, but at this time am drunk as f*ck so i dont realy give 2 fucks. but funny pics anyways


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

thats pretty funny


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Hey. do these women's shoes make my ass look big??


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

lol that is quite funny...but im asian and i don't do that!....or do i...


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

OMG i was rolling on the floor hard







That made my day.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

do they have any pics of italians taking pics?? we try to shove the whole family tree in the pic.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that is funny now, i really needed that thanks


----------

